# DSC



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey does anyone know if something is going on with dale down at DSC? He's had a motor of mine since February that has fallen way behind. I'm not bashing him I just can't get him to return my calls or texts.If anyone has any Info on what could be going on please let me know. Everytime he does answer he says he will call me back and nothing. I hate to do it but I may seek further action if no contact is made but wanted to see if something was going on first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

I just got my brute back from him last week. I went thru exactly the same situation as you. I made a 9 hour trip up to his shop to have his 800cc High compression kit installed on my brute. I spent two months doing research and talking with different builders and I chose Dale because he answered all my questions and took the time to explain everything in detail, not to mention reading all of the positive feedback about him on multiple forums SO i felt confident in leaving my brute with him. The day I dropped off my brute he told me 2-4 week turn around period. Cool no problem, He wrote me a receipt and paid half my payment to him. 4 weeks pass, not one call from Dale. In the 4 weeks, I text Dale ONCE a WEEK for updates and to see if there were any problems or issues. He promptly responded to my texts saying NO issues. After 6 weeks he gave me a date to come pick it up. So I took time off work and made my plans to make my 9 hour trek to his shop. 2 days before the scheduled pick up, he called me and told me it was a "no go" and that he had an issue. I said ok, no problem. The 6th week rolls around and now his won't respond to my texts or return my calls. When he would answer his phone his response was "I'll call you back in 15 minutes" or "I'm busy". Well needless to say he never called me back. I began getting nervous and decided to give him a few days. I gathered every email/text conversation and prepped my insurance company about my current situation. A week later, (Week 7) he finally calls me back. After a long discussion with him and he tells me he is having personal issues with his ex-wife. I told him I wanted my atv finished or I wanted a full refund, if not I would take legal action. He understood my frustration and gave me one week and it would be done. By Week 8 I picked the bike up. I am very pleased with the kit (LOTS of POWER) and he also added on a free oil cooler just for the troubles which was nice. He also told me he would be closing up shop and no longer taking customers due to his personal issues.

I'm a patient and understanding guy. I checked in ONCE a WEEK up until he started ignoring me, I mean how hard is it to simply send a text to someone? 10 seconds or so? I understand issues come up from time to time and I like Dale he's a nice guy but simply put there is no excuse for refusing to call/text a customer. Considering the distance I drove to give him business his customer service sucked. He gave me dates/time frames he couldn't keep. And when those deadlines "that he set" came up he wouldn't answer my calls/texts. It got the point that I was checking the Facebook groups and Craigslist ads in his local area to see if he was parting my bike out. All I expected from him was to communicate with me since I paid him a lot of money for a service and I placed a lot of trust in him with my expensive piece of property. 

Just keep calling/texting him he will eventually call back. I do not believe he's the type to scam and I genuinely believe that he is going thru rough personal issues. He was once sponsor on this site, not sure what happened with that. Best of luck to you, 4 months is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I did the same thing as you. Once a week a text to make sure everything was up to par and more money wasn't needed. The original time frame was three to four weeks. I too heard nothing but good things about him. So I chose him. But I kind of feel like I keep getting thrown on the back burner because I am about 8hrs away. I told him today that he has until this Friday to have my motor ready or a refund. Like I said he received payment and parts needed on Feb 17. I could very well have built it myself and kind of wished I had of. I didn't have the time to but it would be back together by now lol. I hope he holds up his reputation and makes things right by me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I sent him a PM/email the day you contacted me... I never got a reply.


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

mossyoak54 said:


> I did the same thing as you. Once a week a text to make sure everything was up to par and more money wasn't needed. The original time frame was three to four weeks. I too heard nothing but good things about him. So I chose him. But I kind of feel like I keep getting thrown on the back burner because I am about 8hrs away. I told him today that he has until this Friday to have my motor ready or a refund. Like I said he received payment and parts needed on Feb 17. I could very well have built it myself and kind of wished I had of. I didn't have the time to but it would be back together by now lol. I hope he holds up his reputation and makes things right by me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha yep, I told my wife the same thing. In 2 months I could have watched enough YouTube videos and done it myself lol. Just keep calling and pestering him and he will get the job done. 

I don't think dale has logged in the forums for months now. He has a Facebook account, look him up and message him there too, he checks it frequently.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

...


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

mossyoak54 said:


> ...


Any updates??


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nope. Another excuse again. Says it will be July 21st now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Blow him up on facebook... lying about his ex wife when divorce was settled last year... still taking work in and selling parts here and there... on Facebook he has pictures of him and his girl going out and doing stuff. I'd make the drive...


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

I wouldn't take one more excuse, that's bullcrap man. He's been fairly active on Facebook since he's got a girlfriend now. I have also read posts of him stating on Facebook that he's selling more of his kits as they are on his shelves. It's a **** shame this man has gotten this bad with his customers. His engine builds were top notch.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Just read a post from him on FB think he was talking grudge match race at any southern mud park,always thought dale was a stand up guy but after reading this post an my last conversation on the phone with him I'm confused to say the least,he claims to have kits an parts in stock so I can't understand why you're having such problems getting yours completed 
Good luck an keep results posted


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

...


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I would be makin a road trip !!! LOL


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

Yep you need to pay a visit to him. I too saw that Facebook post from him and now it seems to have disappeared, imagine that? Did he write up a receipt for you? Dig up all your texts/emails etc and notify the local authorities there.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

It's a shame to hear this as I always heard good reviews about DSC over the years
Are you certain it was your engiñe he had up for sale
I would be tempted to do a tear down just to see I got what I supplied añ paid for since all this has come into the picture


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes see the yellow R on the head that is where I marked it before I sent it. Said he was only using it for picture purposes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> Well let's take it down another notch. So he has had my motor and half the money since February. It is complete and it is sitting at fastenal in Slidell La. But he has given them instructions not to ship it until I pay him in full. Now I'm not one to ***** but where is he getting this from. He has my money, my parts, and doesn't stay In contact with me for months. Now he will not let me have my motor until i give him more money??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not siding with Dale but if you only paid him half up front then you still owe him half right. Most builders are like that your balance has to be flattened before you get your motor.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

It has all been worked out. I ended up paying the balance. It's just from my stand point I had a hard time sending anymore money after all that had taken place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I have to say even after all the delay and headache. The motor is a fire breathing machine. Ran it next to a rzr 900 and stayed with him for about 50 yds 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

good to hear man!


----------



## twyztid (Apr 14, 2015)

Has anyone else had trouble getting parts from Dale? I have been waiting for cylinders for 6 weeks now and as of lately, he won't respond to me.


----------

